# Bench cookies are overated!



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love Rockler for their customer service and delivery, and yes I did buy a set of cookies. However, I stumbled upon a green alternative to the cookies for finishing. My wife had to make scrambled eggs for the local high school football team and got a case of eggs from the local egg plant. She cracked them the night before and asked me to put the box and all the egg flats in the dumpster by my shop. I had one of those aha moments and put all of it in my shop (i'm sure I can use the box for something). The flats work great for setting items on where you have to finish the edges. I didn't search the site to see if this has been recomended before so if it has I hope nobody minds. 
Being on the green theme I also snag the clear plastic containers that muffins and cookies come in to put those small items such as picture hangers, small hinges and all those leftover one and two ofs. All I have to do is pick up the conatainer and see through the plastic to see what I got.
I would have posted this in the review section but I don't know how to up load pictures. Merry X-mas everyone and thanks for sharing your knowledge and ideas hear.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I use the bench cookies quite a bit (commercial and home made), but would never use them for finishing. The sponge like material will absorb any finish you get on it, and then transfer it to something else the next time you use it. They are great for sanding and light duty freehand routing.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Exactly; the bench cookies aren't meant for finishing. I used to use painter's pyramids, but now I just use sheets of 1/4" plywood with a few screws driven through.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I also use the screw trick for finishing.. works great!

I love my bench cookies… for sanding.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I use my bench cookies to hold pieces down for routing when clamps would get in the way. They work pretty well. I bought a set of those risers to go with them and that's been even better, since that gets the piece up to a very nice height for routing on my hand tool workbench, which is a bit low for routing.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

When I bought them, I thought they were the best thing since sliced…errr…cookies. I might have used them twice and now they sit in their plastic tube, on the shelf.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Speaking of bench cookies, these are amazingly useful and my new favorite (although a little pricey)

LOC Blocks


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Painters pyramids are great.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm with Gene. Bough two sets and both take up room in the cabinet.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a couple of sets but use pieces of rug pad more often when sanding or hand routing. When finishing I use little pieces of what is laying around.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

I was disappointed in the bench cookies as well. They sit rarely used. I got a set of the paw shaped ones from Woodworkers Supply and they work better. You have the option to screw the blocks down so they stay in a set pattern and there is a hole for a pointed dowel to hold a panel up for finishing. We use the painters pyramids when we stain and finish large jobs.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I use bench cookies all the time. I think they're great. But as stated above not for finishing.

For finishing I use carpet tack strips. You know those long boards with all the nails sticking up. They work great.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got a dozen painter's pyramids. You can also drive nails through scraps of wood and use those to support the project. Blunt the points with a grinder or file.

Like this…


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a set of bench cookies too and use them rarely anymore. Once they get dusty from sanding, they lose their grip. I found that I had to clean the dust off of the foam rubber padding every time I needed to turn my project over or re-set the project on them. After using them for maybe a dozen projects and cleaning them off with warm water and a paint brush, the process was more work than what they were worth. Not to mention that the foam padding started to de-laminate from the plastic cylinder part. Now I just use a piece of carpet padding )the better multi color type and find I have much better control. If I need to use a router on something to roundover edges, I use the router table.


----------



## robjeffking (Aug 19, 2012)

They come in handy when you need them but I would not buy any got mine as a gift. They work best for me to keep
my finished sanded side elevated while I finish the other side.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Reminds me of the time I made nail strips to deter birds from nesting onder my balcony deck. What did I see the next day? Robins nesting atop the bed of nails. I guess it just kept the nest dry. 
Thanks Nite Walker for the screw and plywood tip. It seems I never have enough painters pyramids, and they go shooting across the shop when you hit them with compressed air.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

*Bench cookies are overated!*

Yup.


----------



## woodsman83192 (Jan 25, 2013)

For belt sanding, without a proper bench, bench cookies are wonderful. Can hog down on the board without it flying out.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A small square with a roofing nail driven through, or a square of 3/4" plywood with non-skid carpet backing glued to each side.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Don't have any cookies as I need to stay away from "sweets"!*


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I saw them in the stores and for the life of me coulden't figure out what use they would serve, other than to make the shopkeeper wealthy, never did buy any, and now after reading all the comments I am glad.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I guess I need to stop making funny remarks …. !


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe I started a thread that got so many responses. I didn't mean it to totally knock the cookies, but to only offer a green alternative to raise projects up for easier finishing. I just want all to know the bottom of dozen and 18 pack egg bottoms work just as well. I'm glad that we haven't had some of the over opinionated responses that we have had on other topics. 
Oldnovice, there is nothing wrong with interjecting a little humor. That being said, your wife is really hot! Your a lucky man!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I never seen a use for them either. There are a few in the shop. I've never seen anyone use them though. They fill up the drawers nicely though.


----------

